# Broken leg or dislocated?



## Rosa

My chicken fell from a lawn chair yesterday and now her right leg is limp. She doesn't put any weight on it or walk on it..she doesn't pull it up or doesn't curl her foot. We removered her from the others and she eats and drinks well. She does seem stressed but has not layed today. There's no swelling or broken skin. Please help! I don't know if it's broken or dislocated. And if it is what do I do? I have watched YouTube videos for how to care if it is broken and looked at some pins. Should I wrap it or put her in a sling? Or both!? NEED SOME SUGGESTIONS OR CHICKEN ADVICE! thanks


----------



## robin416

While I'm an advocate for doing as much medical care ourselves, this is one of those times that a vet is needed. She should have an x-ray to determine if something is broken or dislocated. The fact she is not curling her toes signifies that there is nerve involvement. And the faster it can be determined why that is the more chance she has of regaining movement in that foot and leg again.


----------



## Rosa

robin416 said:


> While I'm an advocate for doing as much medical care ourselves, this is one of those times that a vet is needed. She should have an x-ray to determine if something is broken or dislocated. The fact she is not curling her toes signifies that there is nerve involvement. And the faster it can be determined why that is the more chance she has of regaining movement in that foot and leg again.


We have left a message w the vet today and plan to see then tomorrow. Thanks for responding!


----------



## robin416

I hope you'll come back to let us know how that goes.


----------



## dawg53

Most likely a sprained or strained ligament or tendon. Put her in a cage, provide food and water. Add vitamin B complex to her food, it may help speed up healing. Release her in one week and see if she can walk. If not, recage her for another week providing Vitamin B complex in her food. If there's no improvement after one more week, you'll have to make a decision about her quality of life. Cull or continue with rest and relaxation until her leg heals. I've found that time heals; but by the second week if there's no improvement at the very least, it's best to cull.


----------



## Rosa

robin416 said:


> I hope you'll come back to let us know how that goes.


We have a bet appointment today so will let you know what he says...he did say that he know if an illness that causes chickens legs yo go completely limp...


----------



## seminole wind

I hope your chicken doesn't have the illness. I've healed a couple broken legs.


----------



## casportpony

Rosa said:


> We have a bet appointment today so will let you know what he says...he did say that he know if an illness that causes chickens legs yo go completely limp...


How did the appointment go?


----------



## Rosa

casportpony said:


> How did the appointment go?


The 2nd vet we went to for a second opinion was better then the first. Overall she said that it is defiantly broken. Typically this kind of brake she would want to do a stint on the brake but unfortunately no one would do one on a chicken. Plus chickens do not do well during surgery. Of course there is always the choice to euthanize. She gave us some pain killers for 3 days and wrapped her leg up and sent us home. Currently she is doing well with the wrap and gets along quite well with the other chickens. I didn't have the heart to put her down if she is doing really well. Although she can't hop into her own coop she still makes it by her coop. Last night was the first night we changed her wrap and we will continue to watch her.

Any suggestions or advice on past experiences or about brakes, let me know.

Thanks
Rosa


----------



## robin416

If the break is not dislocated then she should heal. It's very important to not let her jump from anywhere to allow that leg to heal.

I've had a couple of birds operated on, they did well. The fact they were in good overall condition meant they were able to tolerate the surgery. 

Thank you for updating us. We always wonder how a bird came out in the long run.


----------



## casportpony

Rosa said:


> The 2nd vet we went to for a second opinion was better then the first. Overall she said that it is defiantly broken. Typically this kind of brake she would want to do a stint on the brake but unfortunately no one would do one on a chicken. Plus chickens do not do well during surgery. Of course there is always the choice to euthanize. She gave us some pain killers for 3 days and wrapped her leg up and sent us home. Currently she is doing well with the wrap and gets along quite well with the other chickens. I didn't have the heart to put her down if she is doing really well. Although she can't hop into her own coop she still makes it by her coop. Last night was the first night we changed her wrap and we will continue to watch her.
> 
> Any suggestions or advice on past experiences or about brakes, let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Rosa


Did the vet say what bone is broken? FWIW, the only time I've had one not heal is when the femur or hip were broken. All others have healed fine, including those that were open fractures (bone poking through skin).


----------



## chickenqueen

I would keep her separated from the flock for several weeks to give it a chance to heal as she may re-hurt it running with/from the others.Chickens usually kill other injured/sick flock members as a means of survival.I would keep her confined to limit movement for a few weeks,then try taking her out for some exercise.When you run out of pain medicine,you can give her a baby aspirin 2-3 times a day,it will help with pain and swelling.Feed her really good,she needs extra nutrition to heal,like scrambled eggs and crush the shell up and put it in for extra calcium.Good luck!!!


----------



## JJJ

Rosa said:


> My chicken fell from a lawn chair yesterday and now her right leg is limp. She doesn't put any weight on it or walk on it..she doesn't pull it up or doesn't curl her foot. We removered her from the others and she eats and drinks well. She does seem stressed but has not layed today. There's no swelling or broken skin. Please help! I don't know if it's broken or dislocated. And if it is what do I do? I have watched YouTube videos for how to care if it is broken and looked at some pins. Should I wrap it or put her in a sling? Or both!? NEED SOME SUGGESTIONS OR CHICKEN ADVICE! thanks


What happened to the chicken with the broken leg, Rosa?


----------

